# trs27 jetting q's



## meandmyz (Nov 21, 2013)

hey everyone, brand spankin new here and had some q's about my in-laws trs27...i believe it is an 8 hp tecumseh engine and was having issues with it turning the shoot smoothly as it kept binding at the gears because of excess movement in the shoot....so i pulled it apart to check the nylon ring and ended up being a trip to the dealer for parts....but what i was wondering is that the stock jetting for these is main jet 2 1/4 amd idle mix 2 turns out according to my dealer......far way off from what i thought is the general rule of 1.5....I also notice that when they are set this way they are def running rich belching out black smoke....they tend to also run way better leaned out a bit....so this makes me wonder why the dealership sets them rich....is it to provide the reliability out of them by simply de-tuning them or are these jets slightly different then other similar engines....the tecumseh manual says one thing but the deere tech says another....which one is right?? and is the proper practise?
thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know which is correct..but I would *always always always* believe the Tecumseh manual over the dealer..The manufacturer knows their product much better than some random guy at the dealer, who might have no idea what he is talking about..

So whatever the manual says, go with that..
if the dealer says different, ignore the dealer..

(unless he can provide you with an official Tecumseh bulletin that supersedes their own manual..sometimes manufacturers do change things after manuals get printed..but I doubt that is the case here! 

Scot


----------



## meandmyz (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks sscotsman for helping me out with that....I am no small engine mechanic....but do tinker with lots of internal combustion stuff and thought that he sounded sketchy....even when i asked him if they were setting them that rich over the tecumseh recomended settings...he just replied "2 1/4 turns out is the factory setting"...
thanks again
cheers


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I would start with the Tecumseh recommended setting and then adjust it until it runs best.


----------

